# <10 positive feedback club



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

(Please move thread if it's in the wrong place )


So there are those of us who like to talk guitars and then there are those of us who do guitar gymnastics buying and selling them for whatever reason. 

I saw a member selling a guitar with 27 posts in the last number of years and 31 feedback. It got me thinking?? 

Here's what I'm wondering. Some like to talk and some like to make it happen. 

Questions: 
How many years ago did you start playing and with what guitar/amp ? 
What style of music got you into guitar playing? 
When was your first sale and/or trade? 
What motivates you to cycle through different guitars since then? (New sounds, profit, not getting attached.....?) 
Name the two or three you regret letting go? (Pics???) 
What's the best flip you've done and for what percentage of profit? 
Feel free to list all your previously owned amps & guitars. 


For me it was 25 years ago I started playing after 8 years of RCM Piano. My mom fixed and España acoustic at 15yrs old. I immediately got into ACDC and zeppelin. First electric was a japanese charvel 3 white with black ad a peavey rage from High Note music. Oakville. 
I quickly traded that for a neck thru BC rich mockingbird so sweet!!! In Collingwood. Regret that one. It was one if the great ones. 

I discovered the buy and sell paper in Toronto. I was hooked on trying new guitars and making $50-$200 a week flipping them. We would buy 3 bolt strats for $300-$350 and sell them for $50-$100 more. Minimum wage then was $4/h. 

I regret selling the mockingbird, a refin '68 telecaster, and a 1917 Martin gut string my dad bought for me in creemore for my birthday. I'm such a dink. 

I bought a jaguar '63 refin and a '73 es345. And made 120% profit in 2 weeks by selling them in London on Denmark st. 

I'll get a list going later. .


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Excellent questions. I will ponder that before responding


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

*How many years ago did you start playing and with what guitar/amp ? *I had a guitar as a teenager, but never really learned how to play. I picked it up again in 1992 at the age of 29, I rented a fotoflame Strat and a Princeton Chorus from L&M.
*
What style of music got you into guitar playing?* Jimi Hendrix and Jimmy Page
*
When was your first sale and/or trade?* We were living in a townhouse and had 2 young kids. For some reason, I brought home a JCM800 combo - man, that amp sounded lousy way down low lol. So, I took it back to HEL Music in Saskatoon, and picked up a '66 Fender Pro Reverb - still a big amp, but with a volume knob that worked much better 
*
What motivates you to cycle through different guitars since then? (New sounds, profit, not getting attached.....?) *Mostly just trying out different things, though I think I've mostly worked through that now - my current main guitar and amp are both '2nd time owning'. But I had to try all the major different guitar styles, and configurations thereof - and, for the most part, I have done so. I love amps even more than guitars, and have turned over probably 50 in 20 years.
*
Name the two or three you regret letting go? (Pics???) *Well, #1 on the list is easy. The 1966 Pro Reverb mentioned above was a super sweet sounding amp. In the late '90's, I needed some cash, so I ran it over to Avenue Guitars and consigned it with Brian. I always missed it, and a few years later I bought another one from Avenue - same specs, same year, but it just didn't sound the same. I spent hundreds on tech work & speakers but it just never had the mojo of the first one. This was pre music forum days for me, so no pics exist of the first one. 

Some others, in no particular order,
I sold this to a very low post count board member. I was recently offered it back, but it's not working and the seller wouldn't let me pay for a diagnosis, so I passed. What an amp.


Les Paul Classic, I forget what year but mid 90's I think. It was an absolute boat anchor and I just hated the snot green inlays, but man it played and sounded great. Looked pretty cool too. Traded it at Avenue Guitars, I think towards my R0.


Sold this Orange Rockerverb50 to board member libtech then begged him for a couple years to buy it back. Heh.

*What's the best flip you've done and for what percentage of profit? *I'm not flipping for dollars. 99% of my deals are money losers for me. The one exception was the Hiwatt, which a buddy found on the NAIT message board advertised as a 'Peavy Hiwat', head and a Peavey 4x12 for $400. Buddy didn't want it so gave me the phone number. I was at the guy's place an hour later picking them up. I sold the cab for $100 and the head several years later for just over a grand.
*
Feel free to list all your previously owned amps & guitars.* Hell with that, too many to remember to long to type what I can remember hehe.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

*How many years ago did you start playing and with what guitar/amp ? *I started playing in 1997 when I was 3. I was inspired by my father, who had a bunch of guitars laying around the house. My first guitar was a small Yamaha "Guitalele" nylon string. First electric rig was one of those mini Epiphone Pee-Wee Les Pauls into a Peavey Rage 108 10w practice amp.
*
What style of music got you into guitar playing?* At first I enjoyed whatever my parents played (Tom Petty, Steve Earle & The Dukes, etc) but then later I found myself getting into blues, and then rock.
*
When was your first sale and/or trade?* I cycled through a ton of guitars as a kid, but we didn't get a home computer until I was about 12. I found out about Kijiji when I was 13... I started trading some excess gear on there and have more or less been a regular trader ever since that point (I'm now 19) Some of the first deals I remember doing through that site were selling a VOX Brit Boost and a Walden D-351SR acoustic (both won in contests).
*
What motivates you to cycle through different guitars since then? (New sounds, profit, not getting attached.....?) *I mostly get guitars because I love them, but I also try to get them at prices where I know I can make a bit of money when I go to sell them. It helps to fund the addiction, so I'm happy. Have had a ton of gear over the last couple decades and it's not stopping any time soon!
*
Name the two or three you regret letting go? (Pics???) *I would say the ones I most regret selling are:

1.) 1973 Gibson Les Paul Custom. I bought this about a year ago from a GC member who lives in the next province over. I had played it at a guitar swap meet when I was about 16 and fallen in love with it, but had no money then. It changed hands a time or two after that, and eventually my buddy got it back in trade. He offered it to me and I opted to purchase it then. It was in near mint condition with stock tall frets, and a set of WCR American Steele humbuckers installed. I sold it last fall because I had injured my shoulder and this particular guitar was just too heavy to play day in, day out, nor did I want it sit unused. It sold to a friend of mine who loves it, but I definitely still miss the guitar. I ended up replacing it with my PRS David Grissom sig and a really sweet Les Paul '57 RI goldtop that I put Wolfetones into.

2.) 2010 Gibson Les Paul Traditional Plus. I bought this brand new from L&M when I was 15. I had been playing superstrats and a few Japanese lawsuit guitars up to that point. I had saved up a bunch of money and bought an EBMM JP6, but it had some issues so I ended up returning it and taking out a loan from my parents to pick up a brand new Trad Plus in Honey Burst. I played it for the better part of two years and loved it, but it took a nasty fall at one point and I never felt the same about it after it was repaired. I sold it at a serious loss around Christmas time in 2011 to pick up gifts and open a savings account. It hurt to let it go, but ever since that point I swore I wouldn't have all my equity tied up in gear. The guy who bought it still has it and loves it, so if I wanted it back I'm sure it could come home.

There are tons of other GREAT guitars I'd love to have back (more Gibsons, a couple really nice Strats, some PRSi, various Japanese Ibanez', etc) but those two Les Pauls were the ones that got away.

*What's the best flip you've done and for what percentage of profit? *I would say the best deal came last spring. I had purchased an Ibanez RG7620 in average condition locally for $250 off a guy who hadn't used it in years. I didn't like the black finish, nor the cheap DiMarzio pickups. I traded some parts I had and a cheap Yamaha Pacifica for a set of DiMarzio CL/LF 7 string pickups, and a custom paint job in Seafoam Green to trick it out a bit. When the guitar was done, I played it for a while and then decided to list it on Kijiji for offers. I put it up and had a guy offer me a Gibson ES-335 Satin for trade. After some back and forth, we met up and did the swap. I gave him $50 with the Ibanez to get a hard case for it. I then traded the 335 for a mint LP Trad + $300 cash to me. Finally, I sold the LP to a guy for $1,500 with a fresh setup. 

*Feel free to list all your previously owned amps & guitars. *I don't think I could if I tried. I've had just under 150 guitars and probably 30-40 amps. I keep a running spreadsheet, but even now as I type this I realize I forgot to add in the two guitars I bought last week... d'oh! ;')

W.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

You know. That's a great bunch of stories. I particularly like the 335 flipperoo. I've done a bunch of those. 

19 eh, shoot out some recordings. I'm intrigued.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

*How many years ago did you start playing and with what guitar/amp ? *
Started in 1984 with an odd shaped Vantage guitar and a little Traynor 10W SS amp. I found girls to be waaaay more interesting at the time so I didn't devote too much time to playing. Plus I would have benefited from lessons but I was too shy for some reason and thought I could do it myself. Weird because I'm not shy anymore - but I still think I can do a lot of stuff myself! 

*What style of music got you into guitar playing? *
At the time it was 80 hair bands. Ratt, Motley Crue, Poison etc... Since I couldn't get those tones from my setup and wasn't even taught to tune my guitar (seriously, not kidding), it was a struggle to say the least. Now my tastes are a bit more refined. I enjoy Hendrix, Clapton, Page, Green etc... and a lot of heavier stuff too. Basically, anything I like, I'll try to play. Emphasis on TRY.

*When was your first sale and/or trade? *
My first sale was in 2002 when I sold my Vantage to a buddy at work. That sale and an overtime cheque got me a Takamine Acoustic cutaway in black which I still have. About a year later, with a lucky stock flip, I bought a brand new American Fender Stratocaster in red (still have it) and a Line6 Spider 112. Boy have I collected a lot of gear since then.

*What motivates you to cycle through different guitars since then? (New sounds, profit, not getting attached.....?) *
Mostly the type of music I'm trying to play, sound, and general G.A.S. I've always been a collector type. First started with stamps in elementary school (yup, I was one of those guys), then sports cards, comic books etc...Not all at the same time though!! Not motivated by profit at all but don't like losing money!

*Name the two or three you regret letting go? (Pics???) *
Surf green 57' Reissue Strat. That thing sounded AWESOME. Sold it to fund the purchase of a Trinity Amps kit. I miss that one.



My TC-15. Can't say enough good things about the tone of that amp. Still have a boot mark on my ass from that one. Kicking myself everyday for selling it.



Almost forgot about this one. Never bonded with it but would like another chance to - kinda like a hot ex-girlfriend!




*What's the best flip you've done and for what percentage of profit? 
*Can't think of one since I don't really do that.

*Feel free to list all your previously owned amps & guitars. 
*Just did. Oh, I used to have a Peavey Delta Blues - awesome amp. Miss that one. I think I have all of the guitars I've bought over the years except for the two mentioned above. Oh and a 61 reissue SG that I never really bonded with but had the sweetest pups ever. Only reason I kept it for so long. Now it's gone.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

sambonee said:


> You know. That's a great bunch of stories. I particularly like the 335 flipperoo. I've done a bunch of those.
> 
> 19 eh, shoot out some recordings. I'm intrigued.


Yeah... I've done a lot of flips like that. It's slightly more than a hobby at this point, I'd say! Recording wise, hmm...

http://willhansenguitar.bandcamp.com/ (Here's a guitar solo album I released in 2012.)

http://unspokenethos.bandcamp.com/ (Here is a prog rock band I cofounded and played in for a while. I cowrote all of the material, played all guitars and sang some tunes.)

W.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

*How many years ago did you start playing and with what guitar/amp ? *

I started playing in 1977. I had a Raven Les Paul copy and a no-name amp that I suspect was built from a kit.
*
What style of music got you into guitar playing? *

I wasn't into music when I started playing guitar. My neighbour gave me the guitar and amp; my parents put me in lessons.

*When was your first sale and/or trade? *

First and only sale/trade was in 1982 when I traded in that Raven to help pay for my "lawsuit-era" Tak. (Yes, I know that there was no _actual_ lawsuit.)
*
What motivates you to cycle through different guitars since then? (New sounds, profit, not getting attached.....?) 
*
Nothing. Every other instrument I've bought, I still have. Still have a few gaps to fill though.

*Name the two or three you regret letting go? (Pics???) *

I regret trading in the Raven. It was crap, but it was my first guitar.

*What's the best flip you've done and for what percentage of profit? *

I think I got $50 off my Tak for my Raven, maybe $100. Either way, the percentage of profit was infinite since the guitar was given to me.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

*How many years ago did you start playing and with what guitar/amp ? *

In the mid seventies, my older brother was moving out and gifted me his Gianini classical guitar.
I played the crap out of that until the early eighties, when I got a Vantage Avenger and a Pignose amp.

*What style of music got you into guitar playing? *

I wanted that electric because I got into bands like AC/DC, Judas Priest, Ramones and of course, Rush.

*When was your first sale and/or trade? *

My first trade, oddly enough, was within this forum.
I'm not the flipping type, I usually hold onto what I have,
though I've gifted a few guitars through the years.

*What motivates you to cycle through different guitars since then? (New sounds, profit, not getting attached.....?) *

Now that I have probably too many, I try to cycle through them just so they get some use.
I do tend to keep a few out now, compared to just one a few years ago.
I'll keep a single coil Tele type out, a P90 guitar and something with humbuckers around to grab at anytime.

*Name the two or three you regret letting go? (Pics???) *

I gave this one to a band mates son in the '90s for his sixteenth birthday...



A late '80s Hamer Californian I bought new, he still has it, that's a good thing.
I'd still like to grab one of those again.

I sold this within the forum a couple of years ago...



'93 PRS CE24, another one that I picked up new.
Someone joined the forum just to pursue this guitar.
It was his dream guitar, so I knew that it would get some lovin'.

*What's the best flip you've done and for what percentage of profit? *

Not much of a flipper, that's why I've ended up with so many guitars.

*Feel free to list all your previously owned amps & guitars. *

Yikes! Too many to list. 8)


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

first off, I think you mean *>**10* feedback, not <10

secondly,

*How many years ago did you start playing and with what guitar/amp ? 
*3.5 years, my brothers Squier affinity strat through the frontman. it quickly (1 or 2 months became an Epiphone les paul standard though a marshall MG30
*
What style of music got you into guitar playing? 
*The style of the fighters of foo.

*When was your first sale and/or trade? 
*Sold my marshall MG30 and got an Egnater tweaker... had to have a tube amp. this was about 4 or 5 months in.

*What motivates you to cycle through different guitars since then? (New sounds, profit, not getting attached.....?) *
looking for quality instuments, which lead to looking for certain tones when I started to play new music

*Name the two or three you regret letting go? (Pics???) 
*none....yet....I've mostly forgotten about everything I've sold/traded
*What's the best flip you've done and for what percentage of profit? *
bought a 112 for $150 new and sold it for $200

*Feel free to list all your previously owned amps & guitars. *
Guitars in order of purchase
Epiphone Les Paul Standard - Sold
Epiphone Dot with block inlays - Sold
Art & Lutherie Acoustic - Sold
Squier Classic Vibe Telecaster - Sold
Fender Classic 50s Series Esquire - Sold
Tokai Love Rock Gold Top Les Paul (1981) - Sold
Gibson 60s Tribute Les Paul - Sold
Gibson ES-339 - Sold
Gibson Chambered 1958 Reissue - Still Have
Chris Shiflet Partscaster clone - Still Have
Gibson Billie Joe Armstrong Jr - Traded
Simon and Patrick Acoustic - Stll Have
CIJ Fender LE Telecaster - Still Have
Fender Eric Johnson Strat - Still Have

Amps in order of purchase
Marshall MG30 - Sold
Egnator Tweaker Head + Cab - Sold
Vox AC15C1 - Sold (kind of miss it)
Vox AC4 - Sold
Valvetrain Tallboy 205 - Still have
Orange Tiny Terror Head - Sold
Marshall 1965b 410 Cab - Sold
Avatar 212 with WGS Reaper and Veteran 30 - Still Have
Phaez - JTM18 - Sold (kind of miss it)
Fender Mustang I - Still Have
Fender 65 Custom Deluxe Reverb - Still have


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Questions: 
How many years ago did you start playing and with what guitar/amp ? 39 years ago. No amp. It was an arch top Hofner acoustic my dad brought back from Germany.


What style of music got you into guitar playing? My motivation and inspiration came directly from my dad who still plays today at age 79.


When was your first sale and/or trade? 
I don't really sell many. There have been a few but I don't remember the first.

What motivates you to cycle through different guitars since then? (New sounds, profit, not getting attached.....?) I don't get rid of many. I still need a few different types to fill out my guitarbrary.

Name the two or three you regret letting go? (Pics???) That Hofner would be nice to have again.

What's the best flip you've done and for what percentage of profit? I don't do this. I buy them to keep for the most part. I like to keep my guitars as a fun thing. When you start trying to make a business out of it a lot of the joy goes out the window for me.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

blam said:


> *How many years ago did you start playing and with what guitar/amp ?
> *i started in 1983 (i think, mebbe 82?) my first guitar was a westbury deluxe, a very nice mastumoku. my first amp i bought from my b.i.l. it was a 100w sunn with reverb and fx loop, the cab was an 8x8 sd jensens. it was painted all swirly colors like a tye dyed t shirt. i stopped and re started guitar several times between then and now, for various reasons like family, school, or injury to my left hand pointy finger.*
> What style of music got you into guitar playing?
> *hendrix, ac/dc, sack blabath, dio ratt, judas priest iron maiden
> ...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

*How many years ago did you start playing and with what guitar/amp ? *
32 (+/-) years ago with a piece of crap borrowed from my cousin. I got a Yamaha FG 165s acoustic around then from my parents. Played the acoustic exclusively for a couple of years. 

*What style of music got you into guitar playing? *
The hits of the era...playing with cheater power chords (yeah...on acoustic).

*When was your first sale and/or trade? *
After playing for about 10 years or so I bought a new Takamine 12 string with a solid top. At this time I only had 2 electric guitars, the Yamaha and the new Tak. I was afraid to put a mark on the Tak and ended up trading it a couple of years later for a 4 track cassette based recorder. 

*What motivates you to cycle through different guitars since then? (New sounds, profit, not getting attached.....?) *
I just like guitars.

*Name the two or three you regret letting go? (Pics???) *
The Tak. I don't have pics of it.

*What's the best flip you've done and for what percentage of profit? *
I never made a mint on any. There may have been a couple or few that I made a couple hundred on. It will never balance out the losses IMO. The thing I am really happy about is never feeling like I have given anyone a bad deal.

*Feel free to list all your previously owned amps & guitars.*
Ooooh...baby...
Amps & cabs:
Traynor BLOC 100
KMD (no idea what the model number is - 100 watts RMS made by PROAMP in England)
Marshall Master Reverb 30
CRATE (not sure of the model - 60 watts with a wicked distortion 'shape' control)
Traynor YCV 40 WR with 1x12 ext cab
Epiphone Valve Jr.
Mesa Boogie 4x12 cab
Traynor YCV50 Blue with 1x12 ext cab
Traynor YCV15 Blue
Carvin 4x12 cab
Traynor YCV50 Blue

Guitars:
1-Yamaha FG165s
2-Washburn Raven
3-1987 Kramer Pacer Deluxe American Series
4-1993 Takamine 12 String 400s
5-1998 Fender electric/acoustic
6-2000 Morgan mahogany dreadnought
7-2002 Ibanez SRX-300 (bass)
8-2005 La Patrie Etude classical
9-2005 Gibson Les Paul Studio
10-G&L Tribute ASAT Classic Tele
11-G&L Tribute Invader
12-G&L Tribute Legacy Premium Strat
13-1988 Kramer Pacer Custom I American Series
14-1988 Kramer Pacer Custom II American Series
15-2004 Taylor 214
16-2005 ESP/LTD EC400AT
17-2006 U.S.A. G&L JB-2 bass w/G&L case
18-1988 Kramer Pacer Custom II American Series
19-2002 ESP/LTD H-1000
20-2004 ESP/LTD EC400 STBC
21-Seagull S6+CW Cedar
22-September 2006 Fender U.S.A. 60th Anniversary H/S Telecaster
23-1984 Kramer Pacer Series Patent Pending Deluxe
24-1985 USA Jackson Student Soloist
25-1977 Ibanez Strat.
26-1988 Kramer F-1000
27-1987 Charvel Model 1
28-1987 Charvel Model 1
29-2006 ESP/LTD Viper 1000
30-2006 Fender U.S.A. 60th Anniversary Highway One Stratocaster
31-1999 Fender USA alder Stratocaster
32-1976 Ibanez Les Paul
33-2006 Fender U.S.A. 60th Anniversary Highway One Stratocaster
34-2006 Jackson DK2M Red Ghost Flames
35-1976 Gibson Marauder
36-Kramer Baretta body w/Frankenstraat neck
37-1984 Kramer Focus 3000
38-2004 ESP/LTD Viper 400
39-1985 Kramer Pacer Deluxe
40-1970s Bradley Les Paul
41-Ibanez Artcore AG85
42-counterfeit Tokai Gibson 335 copy
43-ESP/LTD VIPER 400
44-Jackson DK2M Red Ghost Flames
45-Fender Custom Telecaster FMT
46-2006 Gibson Les Paul Studio (black)
47-Ibanez RG321 mahogany
48-Ibanez RG321 mahogany
49-2006 Gibson Les Paul Studio
50-LTD EC-256 AVB
51-ESP/LTD H-400
52-1998 Gibson Les Paul Studio (oxblood)
53-1995 Gibson Les Paul Studio (wine red)
54-Epiphone Korina ’58 Flying V
55-2006 ESP/LTD EC 400
56-1981(?) Vantage VSH-445
57-2008 Gibson Les Paul Studio (ebony)
58- Epiphone EJ 200/VS
59-1996 Gibson Les Paul Studio (black with gold hardware)
60-PRS SE Custom Semi Hollow Soapbar
61-ESP/LTD EC-1000 Deluxe VB
62-2005 Fender Made In Mexico Telecaster
63-Takamine Jumbo Cutaway Acoustic/Electric Guitar EG523SC
64-2003 G&L Comanche made in USA
65-1984 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe (w/mini-humbuckers)
66-2004 Fender Telecaster (MIM)
67-2007 Gibson Les Paul Studio (wine red)
68-1995/96 Fender MIM Stratocaster
69- 2007/2008 Fender MIM Stratocaster
70- PRS SE Custom Semi Hollow Soapbar
71- 1996 Fender MIM Telecaster
72 - ESP/LTD H-100FM
73 – PRS SE Singlecut
74 - 2008 Fender Stratocaster
75 – 2006 Gibson Explorer
76 –2006 Gibson SG Special
77- 2006 Fender Stratocaster Special Edition MIM
78 - Kraken Legion 3 Mahogany Natural 
79 - Kraken Legion 3 Root Beer
80 - Kraken Legion 3 Lemonburst
81 - 2001 Ibanez SR 640 bass
82 – STRAT (Fender Mexico body, licensed ‘soft V’ Fender neck)


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

*
How many years ago did you start playing and with what guitar/amp ? 
*Very early '80's, when I was in about Gr 6. Had a friend with a cool Dean Explorer guitar, and I was into rock music, wanted to jam. first real guitar was an early '80s Ibanez Studio. Still have it. Didn't have an amp for years, I just plugged into the AUX port on the back of my stereo. Sounded awful. Later on, my first amp was a Traynor TS-140 combo and a Boss overdrive pedal...Later switched it out for a Roland GP-8 multi-effects board which cost a fortune at the time...still have it somewhere, lol.*

What style of music got you into guitar playing?* 
80's rock....top 40 and what was called metal then (ozzy, def leppard, kiss). Anything with a distorted guitar sound. Its an instrument unto itself, IMO.*

When was your first sale and/or trade?* 
Sold the TS140 and bought a Randall RG half stack. Sold it a year later on ebay. Most of my gear transactions have been in the past 10 yrs. There was a long span of time in the '90s when I rarely touched my guitars.
*
What motivates you to cycle through different guitars since then? (New sounds, profit, not getting attached.....?) 
*Different experiences. I usually keep guitars that are somewhat different than the others in my quiver. more money than brains.  And I don't get very attached to gear for the most part. Everything has a price. and value
*
Name the two or three you regret letting go? (Pics???) .
*None. My gear keeps getting better as my income has risen  Im not afraid to admit I played mostly crap gear in my early days (except for my guitars- had 3 for the most part...The Ibanez Studio, An '84 Gibson Explorer, and a Lado Superstrat I had Joe Lado make me in the late '80s for a small fortune relative to its resale value now...still have them all). 
Altho there may be a couple items I wish id spent a little time with. 
And there have been deals that slipped by that I didn't pull the trigger on that I regret.

*Best flip?
*Meh, ive never made more than a hundred bucks or so on a piece of gear. Im happy to just break even.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh man that list looks like fun !!!! 



smorgdonkey said:


> *How many years ago did you start playing and with what guitar/amp ? *
> 32 (+/-) years ago with a piece of crap borrowed from my cousin. I got a Yamaha FG 165s acoustic around then from my parents. Played the acoustic exclusively for a couple of years.
> 
> *What style of music got you into guitar playing? *
> ...


----------



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

*How many years ago did you start playing and with what guitar/amp ? 

*I started playing in 1988. I had a POS Hondo strat copy and a Jordan "tube blaster" solid state 1x10" combo amp with a DOD American Metal distortion pedal.
*
What style of music got you into guitar playing? *

I was an AC/DC freak, I wanted to be Malcolm Young, then it all changed after hearing a few early Van Halen records.

*When was your first sale and/or trade? *

Sold that Hondo strat for $50 and moved up to a white Yamaha RGX1220 superstrat (same one Rik Emmet used back in the day)
*
What motivates you to cycle through different guitars since then? (New sounds, profit, not getting attached.....?) 
*
I've grown to like Floyd Rose bridges and Humbuckers in the neck & middle positions, most of my current guitars have this combination/setup 

*Name the two or three you regret letting go? (Pics???) *

I regret selling a Lado Canadian Classic superstrat, life and bills caused that one to go... 

*What's the best flip you've done and for what percentage of profit? *

Bought a fender american strat for $300 from a guy in need of cash, sold it off a year later for $950


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

sambonee said:


> Oh man that list looks like fun !!!!



HA!! Yeah, there's a little of everything in there.


----------

